# Newbie to the forum and the TT world



## Mariner09 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi guys and gals,

Thanks for having me - I have been using this forum for as much knowledge as I can attain, and there is a lot of knowledge here. So, I'm looking at buying a big boys car having had a vectra, focus and now a transit I want something fun for the new commute(20 mins) 
I'm looking for a Mk2 preferably under 90k but that's all dependant on service history etc not too fussed if manual or auto - should I be? 
As someone who knows bugger all about cars what should I look out for besides belt/chain being up to scratch and the water pump etc. Budget max £5.5k
Currently talking to someone selling 07 3.2 V6 with 70k on the clock and loads of work done- chain replaced very recently and the car barely used in the last couple years (MOT checker)

Thoughts an opinions much appreciated.

David


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi David, Welcome to the TTF
My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Depending on history & miles, the 3.2 V6 engine cam chain wear is possible & expensive, but wear can be checked using VagCom.
Check roadster roof op. thoroughly & for any damp as roof drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
Leaking windscreens is another recent problem.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion, but could just be that particular car.
Hoggy.


----------

